

Show HN: Our 1st startup video. Any thoughts? - gqgy
https://vimeo.com/54126768

======
kevinconroy
Great voice over, sound effects, and animation, but still doesn't show me why
this will make me better.

What happens when the product is released? What's the pain that you're taking
away from me in the future so that I want to use your product now?

~~~
gqgy
That's a fair question Kevin. The reason we embarked on this project was
because there is no single place on the Internet right now where you can see
what is coming out in the future. There may be information, but it is
scattered across various sites and blogs. We provide that one place.

More importantly, it provides the answer to the question: how one can find or
look for something when that person does not know its existence?

Hypejar is still in its infancy and we're continuously working to make it
better and more informative.

Thanks for your feedback! Much appreciated.

------
wonjun
This is really well done.

